# How strong is Shin Uchiha?



## Big Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

I have made a few battledome threads involving Shin Uchiha and the general consensus is that he is quite weak, despite being an MS user with Space-Time Ninjutsu and a quite unpredictable ability. 

Here are some of his feats, to those who have forgotten:

*Mangekyō Sharingan*
Space-Time Ninjutsu
Weapon/People Marking
Weapon/People Manipulation [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [5]
Sharingan Detection
Medical Knowledge
Unique Genetic Makeup

So my question is, how strong is he?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 7, 2016)

Pretty sure Hebi sauce would trash him, unless he has done something to put his experience, and reactions on par with the former.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jan 8, 2016)

Shin is Hebi Sasuke level at best. He might be able to defeat him due to his weapon telekensis, but even then I doubt it since Sasuke would just saw through his weapons with Chidori.  MS Sasuke and the vast majority of people on that level would shit stomp him. I mean, that's what happens when your main force consists of nothing but bladed weapons.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2016)

Wonderweiss Margera.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 8, 2016)

The guy got 50 MS and he's Hebi Sauce level lol wtf are you guys reading this guy is a high kage level ninja off power scaling alone


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jan 8, 2016)

Eliyua23 said:


> The guy got 50 MS and he's Hebi Sauce level lol wtf are you guys reading this guy is a high kage level ninja off power scaling alone



Not a fucking chance. How many MS he has is 100% irrelevant. His only offensive tools are bladed weapons and telekenisis of those weapons. Almost every high Kage or Kage level would rape this guy.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 8, 2016)

This is off topic but calling him an uchiha is a disgrace to uchihas. He's just an uchiha fanatic.

Anyways all he does is manipulate tools. he's tenten with greater tool control but uses fewer tools, while ten ten has a massive arsenal of tools.

He can't even beat temari at a 100m distance


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 8, 2016)

Lol I am starting to agree 

Temari would kick his ass


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 8, 2016)

We didn't see much of Shin. What we do know he could do was weaken and overpower Sakura and survive a direct strike from her.

He reacted to Sasuke's leap and eventual blindside warp. He's got notable perception and reaction speed.

He can manipulate any weapon he touches with his left hand, sort of similar to some magnet release users. Without knowledge of this he can be dangerous for a lot of opponents. 

I'd rank him at low Mid-kage level (Mei, Hebi Sasuke, Sasori), with a lot of weapons around him or special weapons (explosive tags attached), I could see him moving up to mid Mid-kage level.

Given his potential (body accepts any genetic material), anything is possible for Shin to achieve assuming he had access to cells or powerful body transplants that contain certain powers. So he could be something like Kabuto if he had the access. It's a shame he was a villain, if raised right and trained by a knowledgeable master he could've been an immortal guardian inscribed with the powers of many shinobi.

Of course, there's that potential for some of his clones.


----------



## thechickensage (Jan 8, 2016)

He was not meant to scale in power with our lead characters.  He was meant to provide a mysterious threat IN THE PRESENCE OF CHILDREN.


----------

